# Which is this motor ?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Mission
http://ridemission.com/


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

frodus said:


> Mission
> http://ridemission.com/


Thanks. Any idea how much their AC IM motor costs ? I mean in comparison with other OEM grade manufacturers like UQM and TM4 etc..?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I doubt they're even selling them. 

I've heard nothing, AFAIK it's in prototype stage.

Would be best to email them directly, but don't be surprised if the price is over $20k


----------

